# Mane and tail and colored hair



## wvpumpkin (Sep 3, 2006)

Can you use mane and tail on colored hair, or would it make it fade too fast?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 4, 2006)

Not too sure on this one hun... sorry. I haven't used it in years. I would get a small bottle... if your hair feels *too* clean after washing --- It will most likely strip the color.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not too sure on this one hun... sorry. I haven't used it in years. I would get a small bottle... if your hair feels *too* clean after washing --- It will most likely strip the color. This is so spooky, I was just checking to see if anyone had replied, as I am heading to Sallys, and while I was checking some other threads you responded. thanks so much, I will just get a small bottle. How is your labor day weekend been going so far? It has been rainy and cold here. yuck!!! So instead of the pool, off to shop, he he


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 4, 2006)

Fade to fast for me. Mane and Tail Shampoo contian a harsh sulfate and sulfates fade color.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fade to fast for me. Mane and Tail Shampoo contian a harsh sulfate and sulfates fade color. This is what I figured, so thanks. I think I will try the color extend line from Redken.


----------



## CoverCat (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually I have my hair dyed my natural color. So my hair fades pretty quick, and people it says it drys out but just use a BB cream


----------



## colorfuldez (Jun 9, 2013)

I feel like with any shampoo its gonna fade no matter what...just don't wash everyday to maintain color longer

I used mane and tail with my colored hair and it didn't fade any different that any other shampoo I used...I do my hair like bright vibrant colors like pink, blue, purple and red.


----------



## shine100 (Jun 10, 2013)

I usually color my hair lots of red shades. As we all know RED IS HARD TO KEEP!!! So I have been using this product called "Ur shine" that locks color in and makes my hair shine. I can also wash my hair everyday if I choose to and still no fading. The link wedsite www.urnaturalshine.bigcartel.com.... Now I EXCLUSIVELY USE THIS PRODUCT SET!!!


----------

